# Getting a Guinea pig?



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

My sister has wanted a guinea pig or 2 for years but we have always said no. Do they get on well with dogs and cats??

Also our neighbour has a very evil cat that killed our 2 rabbits a couple of years ago so we would want the guineas to live inside.

We have an extension that we are converting into my sisters room and she said they can live in there.

Would they be ok in there and then put in a run outside during the day??

Also is it hard looking after guinea pigs??

Thanx for help and advice in advance


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> My sister has wanted a guinea pig or 2 for years but we have always said no. Do they get on well with dogs and cats??
> 
> Also our neighbour has a very evil cat that killed our 2 rabbits a couple of years ago so we would want the guineas to live inside.
> 
> ...


Anyone????!!!!!????:001_tt2:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Guinea pigs are very easy to look after. Always get two rather than one though because they don't like to live alone. You can get some great indoor cages and stands too. Nero 4 is about the size you will need for two guinea pigs and an outside pen for exercise. Try and get two out of the same litter if possible. Hay is very important in a guinea pigs diet and they need a constant supply of good hay - not dusty or damp. We buy a bale of hay for bedding and some seperate bags specially for them to eat for £1.99 a bag if the bale isn't such a good quality one. We have ten guinea pigs and my oldest two live indoors and the other eight live in a large shed in large hutches.
Any questions just ask.

As for getting on with dogs it depends what breed of dog you have. A terrier may be likely to kill a guinea pig so you have to be careful. We have Bichons and our eldest Bichon is fantastic and licks them - haven't trusted the puppy with them yet. :laugh:

Also when you say put in the run through the day - I would only put them in the run when someone is at home. Never leave them unattended in a run especially if there is a chance the cat next door could kill them.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Guinea pigs are very easy to look after. Always get two rather than one though because they don't like to live alone. You can get some great indoor cages and stands too. Nero 4 is about the size you will need for two guinea pigs and an outside pen for exercise. Try and get two out of the same litter if possible. Hay is very important in a guinea pigs diet and they need a constant supply of good hay - not dusty or damp. We buy a bale of hay for bedding and some separate bags specially for them to eat for £1.99 a bag if the bale isn't such a good quality one. We have ten guinea pigs and my oldest two live indoors and the other eight live in a large shed in large hutches.
> Any questions just ask.


Thanx Jazzy.

Were going to Pets at home later to have a look at accessories but i will not buy from there as my cousin used to work there and i have heard a few stories so i will look online for the guineas

I will deffo have more questions late i think lol


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No I wouldn't buy a piggy from there either. They are expensive and not that healthy either. Whereabouts are you because there are loads of piggies in rescue.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> As for getting on with dogs it depends what breed of dog you have. A terrier may be likely to kill a guinea pig so you have to be careful. We have Bichons and our eldest Bichon is fantastic and licks them - haven't trusted the puppy with them yet. :laugh:
> 
> Also when you say put in the run through the day - I would only put them in the run when someone is at home. Never leave them unattended in a run especially if there is a chance the cat next door could kill them.


We have spaniels and retrievers

We will only have them in the run when supervised


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> No I wouldn't buy a piggy from there either. They are expensive and not that healthy either. Whereabouts are you because there are loads of piggies in rescue.


Im in Reading, Berkshire


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Your better getting your pigs from a rescue or breeder dont get them from pets at home. If you google guinea pigs rescues and put the area you live in you should be able to find some where near you. They will be able to help you with any advice and support. As said before do get 2 there such company of others. Mine live out side in a hutch which is covered and barrackeded at night in case of foxes. They go in there run if nice and we have a indoor cage if it gets to cold. We also have a spaniel and a cat and there totally fine with my guinea pigs it really depends on the dog. Of course you would never live them alone together un supervised evevn if they did get on as you never know. I have a female and male both rescue i had my male nueutered. My female didnt tolirate other female pis. But it was love at first sight with my male. There now nearlly 5 so getting on. Age normally 5-7 years.on averege. Plenty of good hay and greens as they need vit c they dont produce it like us. Also be careful if you get flu/cold as a guinea pig and ferret can catch a human flu etc.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

I used to have guinea pigs 
mine lived inside as well, in a rabbit cage - in a run through the day of corse :001_tt2:
but dont get one, get 2 because they get lonely and depressed
caring for them is easy, but make sure ur not alergic to them!! i was so had to rehome mine


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Hi i rescue guinea pigs and have had one litter for a friend who wanted babies, (i wouldn't breed without the babies being spoken for). 

You definately want to get 2 as they are very sociable little animals, i have mine in 2's and 3's, i have neutered boys in with 2 girls and i have 2 boars who have been together from birth and get on brilliantly. They are very easy to look after and are not very demanding at all. I clean mine out twice a week and feed them daily. I go out and open my sheds in the morning and fill up the dry pellet bowls and water bottles if needed, then at night they have vegetables and ready grass with a hay top up if needed.

They love to go out in the runs but i only put them out when the grass is not too wet and the weather is decent, between feb and september. If they are going to live indoors don't put them out if the outside temperature is much lower than indoors as when you bring them back into the warm they can get respiratory problems as they are very sensitive to extreme temperature changes.

Sorry to waffle on and i hope you decide on guinea pigs and get 2. I love their chirping when i go in with the veg!! Very comical!


----------

